# T-DSL, habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht???



## First Virus (1. September 2001)

Hi leutz ich hoffe einer von euch hat T-DSL, denn ich habe probleme beim einwählen.

Also zuerst komme ich zur instalertion von dem ganzen bockmist:
DSL Splitter ans amt angeschlossen dann das T-DSL Modem rangehangen und von dortaus in die netzwerkkarte verkabelt, dann habe ich mir ein extra protocoll ausm netztgesaugt damit ich über ethernet das modem ansprechen kann: ppp over Ethernet - Pro 120 bla bla

So dann habe ich einen verbindungs test durchgeführt der erfolgreich absolviert wurde.

als nächstes habe ich eine DFÜ verbindung erstellt die rufnummer auf 1 gesetzt und als benutzernamen folgendes eingetragen:
Anschlusskennung, dahinter T-online Nummer und dahinter die mitbenutzer Kennung.

So habe dann noch das passwort eingegeben und auf Verbinden geklickt, tja und nun will er sich net einwählen es blitzt kurz der dialog Einwahl erfolgt oder so ähnlich und dann steht da Überprüfe Benutzernamen und Kennwort bla bla bla

Nach einer weile kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Fehler 691
Es konnte keine verbindung mit dem angewählten Computer hergestellt werden überprüfen sie Benutzernamen und Kennwort und versuchen sie es erneut.

Ich habe sofort geschaut ob ich was falsches eingetragen habe aber es hat alles gestimmt habe das Passwort erneut eingetragen und wieder auf Verbinden geklickt wieder der selbe fehler.

Wenn wer weis was ich falsch gemacht habe dann wäre es sehr hilfrecih wenn er es mir sagen könnte.

ich wohne in Berlin falls das von bedeutung sein sollte und ich benutze zur zeit wieder mein ISDN anschluss.


----------



## NeoX (2. September 2001)

*...*

du brauchst nen besonderen treiber um dsl über dfü machen zu können...!!!


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (2. September 2001)

*kann mich endlich bein virus revanchieren *

sers,

also beondere treiber brauch man net.
folgendes tust du
-> installiere die t-offline software
-> gebe deine daten ein (user, paswort)
-> gehe über die t-offline software online
-> starte deinen explorer
-> gehe auf dfü verbindungen
-> dort findest du eine verbindung namens TWOC-blabla (oda so  )
-> einfach in dsl-flat o.ä. umbenennen..
-> fertig

folgendes sollte gewähleistet sein:
-> du hat schon irgendeine dfü verbindung gespeichert, wenn nicht erstelle einfach irgendeinen mist...hauptsache da steht was 
-> t-offline software 3.x oder höher
-> evtl ein update mit der t-offline software starten

bei mir hats auf anhieb geklappt

mfg
da geggo


----------



## Rene (3. September 2001)

Hi,

für Fragen rund um DSL gibt es eine Seite mit Tutorials. Der Inhaber der Seite Jochen Wolf hat sich viel Mühe gegeben alles gut zu erklären und viele Screenshots zugefügt.

Sieh hier ...!


René


----------



## LuPuZ (5. September 2001)

da waren 2 entscheidende Fheler in deinenC onfigs drin (danke Telekommunisten Hotline das ihr mir das erklärt habt *g*)

1.

die telnummer ist 0191011 (machs einfach, kann nie schaden)

2.

Der username ist 

Anschluss+T-online+#0001@t-online.de (das ist der richtige Login, anders geht es nicht)

Desweiteren empfehle ich dir ADSL-Support dort ist ne Detaillierte anleitung zu allem was mit DSL zu tun hat. Ausserdem, benutz lieber den RASPPPoe Treiber V.0.95 (glaub ich das das die version ist) der hat keinen schnickschnack, ist klein und läuft immer

so long...


----------



## First Virus (9. September 2001)

thx rEaL gEcKo, das wirds wohl sein habs zwar noch net ausprobiert aber des solte klappen na ja zumindestens weil es bei dir geklappt hat und die einzig logische erklärung ist.


so nu sind wa quitte :|

[EDIT]
Jo dit hat geklappt
[/EDIT]


----------



## dark steel (7. Oktober 2001)

*Ich auch...*

*hallo leute !* 

also so wie es *LuPuZ* beschrieben hat, so ging es dann bei mir auch. danke  

das einzigste problem das ich jetzt habe ist, dass ich jetzt immer nach einer gewissen zeit aus dem internet fliege.
warum das denn?
wenn ich mich über die t-offline software einlogge, geht es wie gewohnt.
also nur bei der dfü verbindung fliege ich nach einen gewissen zeitraum raus.

kann mir jemand helfen? thx!
cya


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (7. Oktober 2001)

Hi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das logisch ist (eher nicht), aber versuch es mal mit den RASPPPOE-Treibern von Robert Schlabbach.
-> Download 
Ist eigentlich völlig unlogisch das man mit der DFÜ rausfliegt aber mit der T-Online Software nicht, oder?


----------



## -=] First Virus [=- (7. Oktober 2001)

*Das ist easy...*

..es gibt eine automatische internet verbidungs aufgabe bei windows die die t-onlinesoftware auschaltet, manuell gehts auch unter welchem menüpunkt weis ich net aber immer wenn ich mein system neu instaliere dann gehe ich ins internet danach und mach ne weile nix dann kommt nen dialog das die internet verbindung gekapt wurde und in diesem sialog kann man es ausschalten, sicherlich geht das auch anders ich weis nur net wie.


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Leute ich hab mal den Thread hier überflogen und was ihr hier postet ist schlichtweg schrecklich. Ist leider einfach so.
Deshalb beschreibe ich euch mal eine einwandfreie Installation von T-DSL die bei allen funktioniert und keinen Mist enthält der von der hochgenialen Hotline rumerzählt wird.
Ich beschreibe die Einwahl über DFÜ weil die t-online Software bei mir und anderen die ich kenne das Netzwerk ein wenig ramponiert hat und TCP/IP im LAN nimmer geht. Die Software ist außerdem nur ein Speicherfresser und nimmt außerdem eine Verbindungstrennung bei Inaktivität vor.
1. Man füge das DSL-Protokoll hinzu. Das erledigt man über die Eigenschaften vom Netzwerk. Das Protokoll findet man auf der t-online CD, es ist bei der 3er und 4er Version der t-online Software gleich. 
2. Man erstellt eine DFÜ-Verbindung. Hierbei ist es vollkommen egal welche Rufnummer man verwendet. Wers nicht glaubt kanns ja gerne versuchen. Als Benutzernamen gibt man AnschlusskennungT-online-Nummer#0001@t-online.de ein. Ohne Leerzeichen einfach alles hintereinander schreiben. Als Passwort das t-online Passwort.

Ich hoffe dass das ein wenig Klarheit in die Sache bringt.


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (8. Oktober 2001)

hmm, mein anleitung ist idiotensicher (hoffe ich) und funzt immer. ich für meinen teil mache alles manuell, also etwa wie oben beschrieben. t-online software installiere ich nie


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2001)

Deine Anleitung geht, setzt aber die Installation der t-online Software voraus. Die würde ich unter allen Umständen vermeiden weil ich damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Und nicht nur ich.
DSL-Protokoll manuell installieren ist sicherer und eine DFÜ-Verbindung erstellen ist einfach.


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (8. Oktober 2001)

ihr habts gelesen. wenn jemand probleme mit dsl hat, machts nach der anleitung von moartel ;-)


----------

